# Neat effect using video editing



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

The song is ok too, but the way they used video images and editing on 3 dimensional items is interesting to me.

I guess this is along the lines of the Bates Family haunt.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7X8ZnmLfM0

All this done with one projector. I need to learn how to do this sort of thing.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW.....we all want to learn how to do that......SO COOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's impressive!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

This kind of technology is getting pretty popular in interior design. check it out!

http://freshome.com/2011/02/23/impr...anges-appearance-due-to-3d-projections-video/


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like everything about it!
I love the video effects and the music. What a fun video.
And honestly, not just because I'm an aspiring bass player but shooting video on breasts totally rock!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm digging it!! Pretty kewl effect...Awesome perspective. Now, to get it done!!


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

It is a technique called "Projection Mapping". Do a Google search and you will learn more.

Here is a quick tutorial from YouTube:


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

SavageEye said:


> It is a technique called "Projection Mapping". Do a Google search and you will learn more.
> 
> Here is a quick tutorial from YouTube:


That is an awesomely simple technique.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That was awesome.


----------

